# adsl usb modem driver



## akripo (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello

I have an old usb adsl modem based on connexant accessrunner chipset and I want to make run on my FreeBSD 8.0

The usbconfig shows the below:


```
ugen1.2: <product 0x2303 vendor 0x067b> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.2: <ADSL USB MODEM -> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```


Please could you give me any ideas about the required driver?

Thank you


----------



## none (Dec 6, 2009)

unfortunately all I found was http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2006-May/122992.html

and its old. dmesg shows anything ?

none


----------



## akripo (Dec 6, 2009)

Nothing really helpful:


```
ugen2.2: <-> at usbus2
```


----------



## varda (Dec 10, 2009)

ugen is a "generic" driver, and doesn't know how to handle any
specific functions. So you need specific driver which will set some accessible network interface for it. Knowing Conexant products and support are you sure this may happened?

You can take a look for Linux driver at http://sourceforge.net/projects/accessrunner/ and try to port it to FreeBSD.

Not much helpful but... Just use Ethernet LAN port aware modem and you'll eliminate all those headache.


----------

